

Is that Facebook and Twitter are growing as news sources? - Greenwalt


======
nitin_flanker
Remember the notice board of your college that used to be at main entrance -
the common notice board?

In my college, the notice board was the best source to know what is happening
in various departments of the college. Who is winning in cricket, which dept
is participating in which tech fest, the new books arrived in library, which
dept will be conducting the next quiz and the like.

Did other notice boards of different departments lost their significance
because of the main notice board?

I think no. The main notice board use to highlight some key news from
different dept. In order to dig deep, we gotta go to the dept itself.

Similarly, Twitter and Facebook are a kind of notice board where you can get
the key news that are trending but in order to dig deep you have to go to the
main website itself.

This is it. These websites are great way to get your content distributed. I
don't think they gonna become content generator anytime soon.

